# Question for Bob Aronsohn



## crowvol

I've e-mailed Bob a few times and he has been very gracious to answer them personally. Everyone could benefit from his answers, so here goes. Bob, while hunting Saturday morning, I had a few individuals land in trees out of range, then answer my calls. One fatally responded to a come here call :beer: . Another just sat and called. He'd answer my come here call with 3 to 5 quick calls (not quick enough to be a danger call) and after 10 or so minutes of this, flew off. What could I do differently? I was very well cammo'd and I'm certain he did not see me. Should I just copy whatever he calls, start a fighting call or what? Since I don't live in a fly zone, calling in these individuals is at a premium. Any advice?


----------



## crowvol

Anyone can comment, not just Bob. Thanks.[/i]


----------



## Gohon

My guess is the one that wouldn't come in simply thought something was wrong though it couldn't identify it. I've had single hang up like that and after two or three minutes of exchanging calls I just stop calling. About half the time the crow will do a fly over after that to check things out and you can get a shot. I'd rather have the crow fly away in doubt then to leave with a lesson learned. Remember when you are calling the crows expect to see another crow or crows, especially if you keep calling like you were and if there is none then they know something isn't right. Even when I've downed some crows I don't leave them on the ground as they fell. I go out when I know I'm not being watched and prop them up as much as possible to make then look natural.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hello Crowvol,

A lot depends on "if" this crow has been called over and shot at in the recent past! There is no question in my mind that this bird was sceptical of the situation.

In the situation you describe even an old hand at the game would be hard pressed to get this crow to respond. Gohon brought up a point when he said he quits trying to call those kind of crows and after a certain amount of silence they will "sometimes" fly right over out of curiosity!

I use four differen't calls for most of my hand calling. The "Fighting Call" "Distress Call" "Excited Crow Call" and "Mourning Call" The reason why I employ these calls much more so than the "Soft Calls" such as "The Come Here Call" is because the crows come a hustling on in and are ready for a fight even before they get to my blind! Whereas when you soft call them the crows come in much more leisurely. This is fine, but it's not so fine if you have a few smart ones in the group who figure out it's a phony setup before they get into good range. Now this can happen with the "Hard Calling" as well, but your odds are better because the faster they come in "the less time they have to think about it"

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## crowvol

Bob, thanks for the response. This, of course, brings up another question. Do you just start out of nowhere with a fighting call, or do you try to challenge an individual with increasingly irritable calling, on into exited crow, to fighting, etc? Or am I making this all too complicated? I was thinking that I was staging a fight that is already in progress, rather than trying to challenge another crow to a fight.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Crowvol,

You just start right from the get go with the fighting call, you don't need to lead into it with another call.

Now if you still have crows that are mad and want to fight after the first salvo of shots go off you can still stay with the fighting call. Sometimes I will switch to the excited crow call or distress call if it appears the birds are loosing interest.

The key is to not expect the same bunch to keep coming back in inorder to commit mass suicide! If you are a Run & Gunner you make a move and get onto new birds whether the move be 400 yards to a mile or more. If you are in a feeding area you have to have new crows arriving at spaced intervels or your "out of luck" same holds true for the "flyway type of crow hunting"

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## crowvol

As always, thanks for the good advice.


----------

